
Why Atheists Terrify Believers - gmays
http://www.psmag.com/health-and-behavior/why-atheists-terrify-believers
======
QuercusMax
It would be fascinating to compare the results of this study to one where they
used Muslims instead of atheists on Christian subjects, or some other rival
religious groups vs. one another.

